# Fence welding



## havasu (May 20, 2010)

I have a summer home, where I would like to add a small iron fence to sit on top of my slumpstone wall, to stop people from falling backwards. I've only welded a small bit, but I'm certain purchasing a small wire feed welder and some 1/2" square stock tubing, I could do it for lots less than hiring a professional. Am I on the right track? Rusty, I know you do lots of welding, what would you recommend?


----------



## rustywrangler (May 21, 2010)

A 110V MIG welder will be all you really need.  Get some 1/2" square stock and some 1" X 2" square for your top and bottom rails then do 2" for the posts with 3/16" plates for the base.

At least that is where I would start lol.


----------



## rustywrangler (May 21, 2010)

This link might help with a few visual ideas. 
http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?t=39841


----------



## havasu (May 21, 2010)

That link helped me to understand that this could be fun! I have to be honest and let you know that I was mesmerized by the layout table. That is something I would really like to make first!  Thanks.....

Anyone have other thoughts?


----------



## rustywrangler (May 21, 2010)

havasu said:


> That link helped me to understand that this could be fun! *I have to be honest and let you know that I was mesmerized by the layout table*. That is something I would really like to make first! Thanks.....
> 
> Anyone have other thoughts?


 

It is on my short list of upcoming projects lol


----------



## BRad704 (May 27, 2010)

My father in law owned an iron fence company years ago... Good luckwith this project, and I think a 110V mig would be great! I wish I had one at home....

You might get lucky searching some estate sales or craigslist for materials, you could find some pre-made fence sections that you just have to trim for height and add new lower mounts plates onto.


----------



## havasu (May 27, 2010)

Brad, that was my first thought but considering spacing, cutting for heighth, and tack welding new mounting plates, I just as well build from scratch. Well, my beer is getting warm here on the boat, so I better get going


----------



## Chris (Sep 29, 2012)

So did you ever build the fence?


----------



## havasu (Sep 29, 2012)

No, but I did replace the slab there, since it was hiding a broken water line for years.


----------

